# stupied question but help !!!



## NythWolf (Oct 6, 2009)

i have been writing this story forever it seems like but i can't come up with any new ideas on my own. so i was wondering if there would be a place to look for a co-writer or someone to talk to about a story your writing, becasue now i have 40ish pages written up and a second one that has just ran out of steam.
here's a link to the first story.

http://original.adultfanfiction.net/story.php?no=600099110


----------



## Volpino (Oct 6, 2009)

I've done co-writing before. I haven't read your stuff yet, but I'd be happy to help. Give me a little bit to get caught up and I'll read your stuff. =)


----------



## NythWolf (Oct 6, 2009)

sweet thank you just leave me a message
still open to more options


----------



## Atrak (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Nyth. I'm not a professional, and I've never co-written, but I'm full of ideas. Let me read your story, and I'll see if it inspires me enough that ideas pop into my head  .


----------



## NythWolf (Oct 10, 2009)

sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU BOTH SO MUCH. BECAUE I AM SOOOOOOOOOOO STUCK


----------

